# Grand Soleil cruising suitability



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Well, I finally bit the bullet and my boat is up for sale on YachtWorld (and who knows how many other sites). I currently have my eyes set on an experienced {what a euphemism... last week I saw "retimed" used instead of "delayed" at the airport in Singapore} Grand Soleil 50' and will be flying down to view the boat in the next couple of weeks. I haven't narrowed my selection down to this boat, just looking for a large ~47-52 boat but somehow the lines of this line are so sexy and Italian... From what I hear they are solidly built but should anyone here have information on these boats I'd be interested to hear of it. Or if you want a 2002 Jeanneau 43DS we might be able to arrange something.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

If you buy my Grand Soliel, I will never speak to you again.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Zanshin, I want your Jeanneau but don't want to pay for it even though it looks to be fairly priced. What can we arrange? 

Have a good trip to view that sexy Italian lady and please tell us your impression of her after your visit.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

FarCry - Let's see... "Your offer is important to me and I will see what can be arranged and get back to you. Please be patient while I ponder the options." 

The boat in question has just had the price dropped - I think the owners need to sell. Could be a sign of either financial issues or they are worried that the boat is about to sink before someone signs a check.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Actually, I heard there was a Hanse from Portugal being moved next door, with its mast coming down next week after arrival being parked next to said Grand Soliel!

What I have heard, is they sail well and fast compared to jeanneau's in general ie the GS's! Could not resist the above hanse comment. No I do not want your DS, alto a std cockpit........could probably talk spouse into one of those! In the mean time, have our eyes on an SF37!

marty


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

A Hanse, eh? Sounds like a bargain. If that particular models is a modified one with a large internal space I could be tempted...


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I realize that the GS is much better than the DS, but if you don't mind, was there something(s) wrong with the DS that you did not like? Is she too slow or too cheaply built etc. Thanks.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Bestfriend - No, I am still generally happy with the Jeanneau, and now that I have been browsing the listings on sites such as Yachtworld I realize that I do have a lot of boat for the money. I wanted a more solidly built boat for my cruising plans and also decided that some more space as well as LWL would come in handy over the next couple of years. I toyed with the idea of getting a newer 49DS but the prices for those seem, in my opinion, a bit too high. I like the newer generation of boats with large cockpit areas and as I'll spend most of my time in warmer climates that is a factor. The Oysters that I looked at were awesome, but the prices were significantly higher than other boats and I got the impression that one is paying much for a name.
I think the 43DS is a great boat and would feel comfortable sailing "Solitaire" around - particularly with the new rudder! The 43DS is a fast boat as well, and the in-mast furling works well and has never let me down; plus all the lines lead back to the cockpit so, as a singlehander, all I need to do in order to tack is hit a button on the autopilot and leisurely winch in the Genoa sheet. And with a big shower cabin and the ability to change from 2-3-4 cabin configurations within a half hour the Jeanneau is very versatile and comfortable.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Zan,

how does that set up change cabin arrangements so fast? some kind of removable panels? Curtains? I had not seen that on Jeanneau's before. Then again, when you have a small 30'r like I do, more like a 29, and looking at the 35-37 models along with other brands. This option is probably not there.

may have to look at a bigger DS at local dealer or if I go to the local rendezvous this summer and look if a DS is there again. i do agree, that you do get quite a bit for the $$ spent with jeanneau boats. 


marty


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Zan, good to know.


----------



## sailusvi (May 3, 2005)

seems like they all draw 7ft or so, not to much fun in the BVI's....


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Where could one not go in the BVI's with 7' draft? One of the shallowest mooring fields I am aware of (JVD) is in water 10' or deeper. As far as anchoring off of Green or Sandy Cays, one may have to drop the hook 20 feet farther from shore than a vessel with a 5' draft.


----------



## sailusvi (May 3, 2005)

I've been sailin around the Islands since the early 80's, I do not know of any of my favorite (secret) spots I could comfortably get into with a 7'4" draft....now you yourself may enjoy the places where everyone else goes but not I....


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> ...how does that set up change cabin arrangements so fast? some kind of removable panels?...


The aft cabin converts with panels that slide under the berth when not in use. If I recall correctly, it is 4 panels and they mount/dismount very quickly and easily. Converting the forward cabin into 2 is more work and takes longer. There are 3 full-height walls plus a full door to install/remove. They store behind the bunks and it took longer for me to read the documentation and understand what they wanted me to do than it did to actually do the work. This requires use of a screwdriver, but that is the only tool needed. I have just read in the brochures that the 49DS can have the same layout.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Sailusvi

I am too chicken to go into water so shallow that 1' or 2' will determine whether my sea going vessel becomes land based. No Bahama trips planned.

Most of my overnight or longer BVI visits take place in the off season when even the popular locations rarely have more than one or two boats. I will have to follow you around and find your secret anchorages for use during the busy season.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I draw 6"5' and the only questionable entrance is Anegada. And that mainly because there are shallow sand bars that shift around the entrance so that my depth reads "0" when I go in there; but I think that is because my fathometer is still set to "charterer mode" with a hefty fudge factor built in.

Has nobody sailed in/on/around a Grand Soleil and is willing to offer an opinion? I vaguely recall someone mentioning the boat somewhere here...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Zan...It is one of Giu's favorite cruising boats if I recall correctly but he hasn't been here for a couple of days. You may wish to PM him as I'm sure he knows a bit about them.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Cam - I'll try that, but I gather he isn't speaking to me because of a rebuttal I posted to a comment he made on another thread...

At first I didn't like the idea of the boom-end sheeting and traveller recessed into the cockpit floor but the pictures I've seen all make it look like a non-issue with regards to being able to move around the cockpit. But this weekend I realized that all of the pictures had everything centred - not on a reach. So far I've ruled out all boats that I've looked at with this arrangement since it always seems to make the cockpit less accessible.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Zan, absolutely not...you know me (or should) I don't get mad or anything...we share open opinions...

Its funny you wrote that above while I was wrtitting to you

I have sailed several Gransoleil, the last one I had extensive time, was during a week in August 2006, when a friend of mine that owns a GS43, with a blue hull sailed along us for a week and we used to hop on each other's boat. There is one in my marina, if you want I go get photos tomorrow.

They are indeed excellent boats, in fact the Grandsoleil is one of my dream boats. The new ones are designed by German Frers, so no-nonsense here.

Incredibly fast boats, somewhat a little more challenging if you sail alone, but a few mods done by you solve the problem.

Like all Italian boats, the design is very sexy and the boats fast, but some of the fulgural finish and mechanics are pretty poor. Kind like a Ferrari...they're fast but the mechanics...well Ferrari is Ferrari..if you know what I mean.

But if you have time you can fix and improve everything. Excellent wood inside and the boats are charming...

Off course going from a Jeanneau to a GS is like going from a Opel Astra to a S class Mercedes Benz (since you're German).

Pm and we go from there, ok?

By the way, the floor traveller, end boom arrangment is the best thging in nthe world..i have that as you know...i talk by experience...YOU'LL LOVE IT

Alex


----------



## orient (Jul 5, 2004)

Zan, Have you looked at the Jeanneau 54DS?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Giu - I emailed you the boat details
Orient - I have, but that is one size too big for me, I don't think I could make that into a good singlehander. The 49DS would fit what I am looking for quite well and there are several on the market. What does worry me a bit is why did they pull the model after only 2 or 3 years? I really have no beef with the Jeanneaus - I even looked at some of the ex-charter 493's coming from Moorings/Sunsail since they are well priced.
I saw an advert on YachtWorld for a big Beneteau that is almost too good to believe... look at this 2007 Beneteau 52 "Stowaway"


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

What yrs was the 49DS offered? About 3-4 yrs ago jeanneau started to go thru there whole line up trying to get the injected molded deck's etc into the lineup. So they did a redesign/mold on it. That may have been and issue. OR, it just plain did not sell!

I do wish they would have kept the SO/SF 35's. That was a fast boat for what it was. The SO/SF37 was one of the most sold boats they had. Now they have gone to a more bulky hull for lack of better term. Not sure if Sunsail, probably the biggest buyer of Jeanneau boats had something to do with this or not.

Marty


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I seem to choose models that get phased out quickly - I had a K75 then went to an R1200C, both of which had very short production runs. But the 49DS lasted 3 seasons until this year and I haven't seen or heard any reasons for pulling the model. Changing moulds and tooling must be expensive at Jeanneau so there must have been a strong business driving reason behind this change. Sunsail/Moorings didn't go for the 49DS but have a lot of their "Moorings 493"s out there. I think the Moorings model has some additional hull bonding/stringers put in when compared to the normal production model but that is the only difference.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Giu - I hoped you received the PDF description. I am flying down to France next weekend to take a look at this one!


----------



## martylaffer (Jun 14, 2003)

I own a 2004 Grand Soleil 45 and have been in the middle of litigation with the broker, MareBlu (Harold Del Rosario) and Cantiere Del Pardo. The factory (CDP) claims that they sold the new boat to the broker/dealer and not to me, therefore the $25,000 of warranty work is not their responsibility. Their lawyer in San Diego filed briefs questioning why I, as the consumer would make a claim against the builder, when it's the dealer's responsibility.

The dealer, who represented that he was the exclusive importer of Grand Soleil for North and South America, turns out to be a dealer for Southern New Jersey to Georgia. I purchased the boat in California. MareBlu was never licensed to do business in California.

I would NEVER purchase a Grand Soleil again.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It is unfortunate that Grand Soleil doesn't stand behind their product...but a little due diligence on your part before purchasing wouldn't have hurt either.


----------

